# Re-installing WinXP without product key



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

I want to reformat the hard drive but I can't seem to find the product registration key that came with WinXP. What are my options at this point?


----------



## boomerang (Aug 10, 2002)

Download keyfinder .

Never used it myself, so post back if it works for you.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

If you have a new machine you should have a sticker on the box somewhere with the key on it.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

You should buy a brand new retail copy of XP which will get you a new key, of course. :evilgrin:


----------



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

I went ahead and downloaded the program above. Used it. It did give me my key. To play it safe, I went to "re-install" windows before formating the hard drive incase it did not work. It worked and I went ahead and formatted the hard drive. The thing that is odd to me is that after formatting the HD, it did not ask me for the key. I started with the winxp cd in the drive. Booted from the cd and started the process. I don't know when entering the key the first time caused it to not require it after the format. Anyways, it has worked so thanks.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Five Hole, The No-Format reinstall was not a good test as not-formatting the drive keeps the key "alive". But that may not have been a problem either, was your machine a big brand PC like Dell or HP or COmpaq or IBM, etc. I know that dell (and others) have it where each XP CD has the key somewhere hidden in the install. And if you reinstall on the same PC it was originally installed on (your CPU has an ID # and such to match with the key) you will usually not be prompted to type in the key (since behind the scenes it probably sent the key and CPU ID to MS and it was a match so no penalty box for you) I learned that they hard way, and blew away a prefect reinstall because I thought the key was not put in and would the install would blow up in 30 days.

http://support.dell.com/us/en/kb/document.asp?DN=1053642

If you swapped out enough hardware XP might think something is fishy and you might have to re-enter the key or call MS, so keep the key in a safe place (tape it to your machine and into your XP SW book or write on CD...)


----------

